# CTGP-7 v1.0 releases November 29th, adding Countdown mode, CTWW and 32+ new tracks



## smileyhead (Nov 28, 2019)

I can't wait for the 1.0 release.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

Thank you for this great Release.I like your Modification and the big Amount of Tracks.
Also the Support is great and FREE,the Update-Tool works very well.
It will keep the Wii Mario Kart Fun up for another long Time.

Thank your for your Work.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 28, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> It will keep the Wii Mario Kart Fun up for another long Time.


You mean Mario Kart 7?


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 28, 2019)

PabloMK7 said:


> You mean Mario Kart 7?


Yes,of course,I see my Mistake.

But also the Praise for your Mario Kart 7 Work.


----------



## PalindromicBreadLoaf (Nov 28, 2019)

Very, very cool. I really love all of the work that has been put into this mod. I still remember downloading this early enough when there wasn't even custom tracks over every stage! Good luck with the continuing development.


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh YEAH excellent news lookin forward to this treat ... Thanks for the time and effort you guys put in


----------



## MiiJack (Nov 28, 2019)

Say, is there a plan in the future to add Wii/Wii U/Switch tracks?
On another note, have you tried using dowload mode? And can we hope on no region lock local multiplayer?


----------



## Soda_j (Nov 28, 2019)

exciting


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 28, 2019)

Finally, some more custom-track love for MK7!


----------



## Naendow (Nov 28, 2019)

I am really exited about this. 
It is a bit sad that MK7 does not have other big romhacks, especially if you compare it to MKW.

Edit: Will it be possible to install CTGP-7 as separate CIA?


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 28, 2019)

Naendow said:


> I am really exited about this.
> It is a bit sad that MK7 does not have other big romhacks, especially if you compare it to MKW.
> 
> Edit: Will it be possible to install CTGP-7 as separate CIA?


In which sense? It is already a .cia that runs on top of your existing game.


----------



## Naendow (Nov 28, 2019)

Oh, didn't knew that. That makes it pretty much perfect then.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 28, 2019)

This sound fun.

Any way for this to work online once Nintendo brings the 3DS online services down?


----------



## enderer (Nov 28, 2019)

CTWW is exacly what ive been waiting for.  expect to see me on all the time, partying like it was the year of luigi (thats when i got a 3ds)!


----------



## SmartFart (Nov 28, 2019)

Can't wait for this to release. Nice job dev team!


----------



## UltraArceus3 (Nov 28, 2019)

can't wait for this to release.
I'll be spending hours on CTWW.


----------



## Taffy (Nov 29, 2019)

Utilizing an unused region for playing in isolation... who would've thought? Clever.


----------



## jamezfat (Nov 29, 2019)

looking pretty cool! i'll share this around


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Nov 29, 2019)

Few things about this:
-it's pretty amazing how active the online still is, which is nice. Im probably gonna be on CTWW a lot too
-it's nice Space Road is finally with the other Rainbow Roads
-lots of DS stages which is good because DS has the best stages
-surprised to see no Wii or MK8 tracks here (other than N64 Rainbow Road), though I assume Tick Tock Clock pulls from that version too. Either way that's a bit of a shame. 
-Cowntdown Mode looks interesting and it's nice to see new modes being added


----------



## lordelan (Nov 29, 2019)

This is as awesome as the Mario Kart Wii mods.
Man I wish so much that there was something like this for MK8D on the Switch.
It's still the best kart racer on the Switch but everyone can drive the tracks even with a brain in standby mode.


----------



## James_ (Nov 29, 2019)

_Oh crap I almost forgot it was releasing today
_
Well I know what I'm doing this afternoon


----------



## Aquadraws (Nov 29, 2019)

Finally out, time to play!


----------



## PrincessLillie (Nov 29, 2019)

Downloading now!
I wonder if Nintendo can detect usage of the unused region... 
Only one way to find out!


----------



## Aquadraws (Nov 29, 2019)

For me the update server is dead since 1.0 was added to  it, I guess it's just flooded with connections at the moment, files are just refusing to download


----------



## Trainiax (Nov 30, 2019)

When will the MyStuff guide be up?


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 30, 2019)

Trainiax said:


> When will the MyStuff guide be up?


That is low priority right now, we have to focus on bug fixing.


----------



## raxadian (Nov 30, 2019)

PabloMK7 said:


> That is low priority right now, we have to focus on bug fixing.



Aye, and let's not forget on an online mode that doesn't depend on Nintendo since is going down for everything next year, Pokemon GTS just goes down first.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> since is going down for everything next year


 Where did you get that information?


----------



## raxadian (Nov 30, 2019)

PabloMK7 said:


> Where did you get that information?



3ds game sales went terrible this year and Pokemon is the only thing still making money for the 3DS. With the GTS being down Nintendo won't have any reason to keep the Wii U and 3DS online services alive for much longer, since Wii U game sales are even worse.

Not to mention it will free money and resources to give mone online benefits to the Switch and Switch Lite. The only online thing left for the 3DS will be transfer some of your 3DS Pokemon to the Switch Pokemon games and that will be using the paid Pokemon bank service. 

Of course is only rumors but it makes logical sense.  I wish to be wrong but with Nintendo move to monetize things it does not make sence to keep a free service for two almost dead videogame consoles going. 

Heck I don't play Mario Kart 8 because the online service for Mario Kart 7 is free.


----------



## PabloMK7 (Nov 30, 2019)

raxadian said:


> 3ds game sales went terrible this year and Pokemon is the only thing still making money for the 3DS. With the GTS being down Nintendo won't have any reason to keep the Wii U and 3DS online services alive for much longer, since Wii U game sales are even worse.
> 
> Not to mention it will free money and resources to give mone online benefits to the Switch and Switch Lite. The only online thing left for the 3DS will be transfer some of your 3DS Pokemon to the Switch Pokemon games and that will be using the paid Pokemon bank service.
> 
> ...


Makes absolutely no logical sense. They are still selling 3DS systems and the online framework is the same for the switch and the 3DS (NEX).


----------



## Tac 21 (Dec 1, 2019)

gotta be the biggest news for the 3DS in some time...

I keep noting no single player vs, but still this mod is much more polished the before- every custom track actually has a proper MAP now finally!


also anyone who thinks 3DS/Wii U online is going away better keep in check- the current online infrastructure is tied to nintendo unlike Wii/DS gamespy servers- online isn't going away ANYTIME soon- PGL is a pokemon exception that always goes down- GTS and battling will still work


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Dec 1, 2019)

Okay so no matter what I do Im getting the luma is outdated screen, even if I update and restart, or add the boot.firm manually


----------



## Aquadraws (Dec 1, 2019)

Pakhitew-Island said:


> Okay so no matter what I do Im getting the luma is outdated screen, even if I update and restart, or add the boot.firm manually


For me it's working fine, I actually have as main boot.firm the official Luma 3DS and from  chainloader the one needed for CTGP-7.
I use this one (https://github.com/mariohackandglitch/CTGP-7updates/tree/master/luma)


----------



## James_ (Dec 1, 2019)

It's weird how they had to release v1.0.1 like an hour later due to an error, then release v1.0.2 so they could disable the Rosalina menu online


----------



## Aquadraws (Dec 1, 2019)

James_ said:


> It's weird how they had to release v1.0.1 like an hour later due to an error, then release v1.0.2 so they could disable the Rosalina menu online


If i have to be honest I could just trick having the new luma installed, also the rosalina cheat function just crashes your console whenever you enable a cheat in CTGP-7 both offline and online, maybe because the debugger you can use IDA to apply cheats?


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 1, 2019)

Pakhitew-Island said:


> no Wii or MK8 tracks here (other than N64 Rainbow Road)


Not even that. As far as I can see, the CTGP-7 N64 Rainbow Road is an original take and frankly, I don't like it.
But I guess, technically, Rainbow Road DX has portions of all the Rainbow Roads including Wii and 8, so there's that.


----------



## James_ (Dec 1, 2019)

smileyhead said:


> Not even that. As far as I can see, the CTGP-7 N64 Rainbow Road is an original take and frankly, I don't like it.
> But I guess, technically, Rainbow Road DX has portions of all the Rainbow Roads including Wii and 8, so there's that.


Mario Kart 8 tracks will probably be harder to do because of the anti-gravity sections of the tracks. I guess someone could find a way around it though


----------



## smileyhead (Dec 1, 2019)

James_ said:


> Mario Kart 8 tracks will probably be harder to do because of the anti-gravity sections of the tracks. I guess someone could find a way around it though


I believe people did something similar in MKWii by putting boost pads on the walls, so that might work. Also, angling the walls to not be as steep or removing/altering the sections completely is also an option.


----------



## Pakhitew-Island (Dec 1, 2019)

am714 said:


> For me it's working fine, I actually have as main boot.firm the official Luma 3DS and from  chainloader the one needed for CTGP-7.
> I use this one (https://github.com/mariohackandglitch/CTGP-7updates/tree/master/luma)


Okay this is a good setup because it bugged me how using Luma that works with mario kart mods broke using mods in mario maker for me


----------



## Tac 21 (Dec 1, 2019)

James_ said:


> It's weird how they had to release v1.0.1 like an hour later due to an error, then release v1.0.2 so they could disable the Rosalina menu online




well to be fair 1.0 is ALWAYS gonna have a shit ton of bugs testers can't always find

1.0.2 works much better but there will still be some bugs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 2, 2019)

This looks very damn cool... ahh too bad I don’t have Mario Kart 7 ;w;


----------



## James_ (Dec 2, 2019)

Tac 21 said:


> well to be fair 1.0 is ALWAYS gonna have a shit ton of bugs testers can't always find
> 
> 1.0.2 works much better but there will still be some bugs


Yeah, that is true.



MicmasH_W said:


> This looks very damn cool... ahh too bad I don’t have Mario Kart 7 ;w;


Then get it


----------



## legoinventeor (Dec 2, 2019)

i am pissing my pants I cannot wait


----------



## PrincessLillie (Dec 2, 2019)

legoinventeor said:


> i am pissing my pants I cannot wait


You don't have to. It's out now.


----------



## legoinventeor (Dec 2, 2019)

sks316 said:


> You don't have to. It's out now.



I cannot believe I just confused November with December...


----------



## ChibiMofo (Dec 6, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Aye, and let's not forget on an online mode that doesn't depend on Nintendo since is going down for everything next year, Pokemon GTS just goes down first.
> 
> ...and...
> 
> ...



So your report that Nintendo is going to shut down their servers next year was not based on a single fact or statement from Nintendo themselves and is just wild speculation on your part that is not in any way supported by anything from anyone who would actually know? Nice. We all really appreciate statements that make it sound like something is definitely going to happen based on absolutely nothing. Didn't you learn from junior high that this is how damaging rumors gets started? (Ooops. That question answered itself!)

By the way, according to the most recent sales figures that Nintendo has released, they sold 13 million 3DS titles in the fiscal year ending March of 2019. Yes, that's down significantly from 2015. But they are _still _making tens of _millions_ off 3DS games. Nintendo reported selling 1.2 MILLION copies of Mario Kart for 3DS alone between June of 2018 and June 2019! And you think they're not still making money on sales of new games for the 3DS when the eShop was still getting new titles as of last month?

Wii U is a different case entirely. Even the Wii just got a physical release - Just Dance 2020 that accounted for 21% of all Just Dance 2020 sales in Europe during the first two weeks of November 2019 proving that the Wii is still a viable platform for the right kind of release long after the last Wii U release. And yes, Nintendo gets paid for every copy of JD 2020 Wii sold. The Wii U has been dead for a while now and only sold 13 million to begin with. There's 75 million 3DS/2DS units out there and Nintendo is still selling them (I just bought mine directly from Nintendo last month). There is absolutely no legitimate reason for Nintendo to shut down the 3DS servers any time soon. They might, but there's zero evidence that they will. And doing so would not in any way "help" the Switch any more than shutting down the Wii servers in 2014 "helped" the Wii U. These are stable, easy to maintain servers that are serving a vast userbase that is still buying software. It's a no brainer to keep them around. Doesn't mean they will, but it _makes sense_ that they will.

Please warn people in the future when you are starting baseless rumors.


----------



## raxadian (Dec 6, 2019)

1MiinMofo said:


> baseless rumors



https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-pokemon-global-link-service-will-be-ending-in-february-2020.553056/

https://gbatemp.net/threads/alphadr...i-rpg-series-has-filed-for-bankruptcy.549387/

You do notice Mario Kart 7 is not a new 3DS game, right? And that Nintendo is no longer making games for the 3DS?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Dec 8, 2019)

raxadian said:


> https://gbatemp.net/threads/the-pokemon-global-link-service-will-be-ending-in-february-2020.553056/



Pokémon Global Link does not do what you think it does. It handles rated battles and battle competitions, nothing more.


----------

